# Recent labs



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

It's been awhile since I have been here. I have been feeling really good.

I have been on 75 mcg of levo and 15 mcg of cytomel since November.

Prev labs on 11/13 were
FT4 1.04 (.82-1.77)
FT3 2.1 (2.0-4.4)
at the time these were taken I was on 75 mcg of levo and 10 mcg of cytomel. Dr. upped my cytomel to 15 mcg.

Current labs are:
FT4 .83 (.82-1.77)
FT3 2.9 (2.0-4.4)
TSH .67 (.45-4.5) - first measurable TSH
Dr. instructed to stay on current dose of meds.

I know with the cytomel my FT4 will be low, but do I need to be concerned that it is as low as it is?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> It's been awhile since I have been here. I have been feeling really good.
> 
> I have been on 75 mcg of levo and 15 mcg of cytomel since November.
> 
> ...


Gosh; it has been a while!! How are you feeling? With the FT4, that is cool "if" you feel good. I do think your FT3 needs a bit of tweaking though. It too is kind of low.

However, I need to know. Did you take your Cytomel before your labs or after your labs? That would be important knowledge for me to have in forming an opinion about the FT3.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I took my cytomel the morning of the labs....probably around 7am. Labs were drawn right before noon.

I feel good...or at least I think I do. Right when I started on the cytomel my weight was coming down nice and slow. Then I decided to give cyNomel (mexican version) a shot as I could get 100 25mcg tabs for $12! I took that for several weeks. Weight stopped dropping and I didn't feel as good so I went back to my generic.

My endo didn't say anything about retesting labs or any further followup as he wants me to stay at current dosage.

Suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I took my cytomel the morning of the labs....probably around 7am. Labs were drawn right before noon.
> 
> I feel good...or at least I think I do. Right when I started on the cytomel my weight was coming down nice and slow. Then I decided to give cyNomel (mexican version) a shot as I could get 100 25mcg tabs for $12! I took that for several weeks. Weight stopped dropping and I didn't feel as good so I went back to my generic.
> 
> ...


Okay! The very main thing is that you feel good and that the weight is coming off nice and slow. Steady is good when dieting and so is slow. You know this, of course.

Given the fact that you did take your Cytomel the morning of your labs, I do think that you may require just a bit more Cytomel on the next go around.

It would be wise to plan on taking labs in about 8 weeks and in the meantime, follow the doctor's instructions.

Then @ the 8 week mark w/lab results in hand (both you and the doc) you can decide if you would benefit from say 2.5 mcgs. or 5 mcgs. of Cytomel added to the current dose.

This is where it is really tricky as your don't want to overshoot the euthyroid mark. 2.5 mcgs. would be better "if" both you and the doctor think that it is warranted based on labs and clinical evaluation.

The above is humble opinion only!


----------

